# BLONDE LIVES MATTER  !



## Millberry




----------



## robrpb

Very funny. I'm just wondering if I should send it to a blonde friend of mine.


----------



## yankee2bbq

That’s good!


----------



## chef jimmyj

That was friggin Hilarious! I've dated a few Blondes like that. Of course, I wasn't interested in Conversation with them...
The Blonde I married, is out of the ordinary and intelligent...JJ


----------



## Sowsage

Lmao!!! My x-wife was blonde....i remember having a conversation with her on the phone once ......she was frantically looking for her phone........i let her go for a while  before I told that she was using her phone lol.
Im glad it didnt work out....found me a red head and she keeps me in line!


----------



## bigfurmn

Judging by the guys shirt he needs a few good laughs... Besides his football team!


----------



## Brokenhandle

Oh my, that's just awesome!

Ryan


----------



## ab canuck

That is just too funny.... Like.


----------



## 912smoker

That is hilarious !


----------



## chilerelleno

I too married a blonde, she may be naive but she ain't dumb.


----------



## gmc2003

Now that right there is funny

Chris


----------



## one eyed jack

That guy has a bunch of videos on You Tube.  All pretty funny.

f I can find him I'll link.


----------



## noboundaries

He must have a VERY comfortable couch!


----------



## Millberry

Sowsage said:


> Lmao!!! My x-wife was blonde....i remember having a conversation with her on the phone once ......she was frantically looking for her phone........i let her go for a while  before I told that she was using her phone lol.
> Im glad it didnt work out....found me a red head and she keeps me in line!


you WILL NOT believe this--BUT I stayed married to a redhead for 2 hours and 10 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Millberry

one eyed jack said:


> That guy has a bunch of videos on You Tube.  All pretty funny.
> 
> f I can find him I'll link.


I hope you do--send it to me


----------



## Millberry

912smoker said:


> That is hilarious !


I lauged until I had tears in my eyes


----------



## one eyed jack

His name is Justin Floum.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8fpQrZxojFqQYGNuh8YWRg


----------



## Sowsage

Millberry said:


> you WILL NOT believe this--BUT I stayed married to a redhead for 2 hours and 10 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well I guess I'm doing good then...been with this one 10 years and we have 2 boys! Lol!


----------



## one eyed jack

Justin Floum's wife is not always on the receiving end of the pranks.


----------



## gmc2003

I asked a girl once in a bar if she wanted to Kiss a Red Head. I got slapped across the face. I told here wrong head, and got slapped again. 

Chris


----------



## Millberry

gmc2003 said:


> I asked a girl once in a bar if she wanted to Kiss a Red Head. I got slapped across the face. I told here wrong head, and got slapped again.
> 
> Chris


Oh My God-------------ROTFLMBO


----------



## one eyed jack

Many more videos, here.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Justin+Floum


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Haha, that's pretty good.


----------



## daveomak

I don't know how many times I've watched that but....   It's still so darn funny...   I'm  chucklin' right now...


----------



## GaryHibbert

Millberry said:


>



That's real funny.  Love the way she just looks at him.
Gary


----------

